# Looking to buy a Silvia



## richardblack5

Hi,

I have just sold my Francis Francis X1 and looking to buy a Rancilio Silvia, is this a good choice? Is there anything I should look out for?

thanks

Richard


----------



## sandykt

I started out my coffee journey with a Francis Francis X1, a great looking machine but the no umph in the steam wand. I then upgraded to a Rancilio Silvia. I did not regret my decision. Although the Rancilio is not as pleasing on the eye, it is by far more superior to the Francis Francis. I would say, you are making a good move.


----------



## aphelion

Hi Richard,

A few questions - Firstly, do you make milk drinks? How often do you use the machine? and how many drinks do you make at once?

The Silvia is a very good single boiler (dual use) machine.

It will be a good upgrade to your X1

But they are falling out of favour to newer cheaper dual boiler and Heat Exchange machines on the market e.g. fracino, isomac, quick mill etc. These will generally offer you better temperature stability, and allow you to pull more shots consistently..

What is your budget?

Regards


----------



## Antibubble

Great machine which in my experience can make great coffee.

I upgraded from a Gaggia classic, and whilst there is a strong following for that machine I felt the Rancilio a worth while improvement.

If you buy 2nd hand make sure you get one with the newer style wand, however, the other differences between the version 2 and version 3 models are cosmetic only.


----------



## richardblack5

Thanks for the replies.

mostly make cappuccinos and the odd espresso.

i have seen a couple of rancillio machines on the forum for around£250 but would be willing to spend around £400.

Recently been looking at the fracino cherub on eBay but is probably out of my budget.


----------



## 2ShotCoffee

I have had a Silvia for the past 6 months or so. It's a super little machine. I had a cheap Gaggia Pure before which was all plasticy and weighed so little that when you locked the portafilter in, you had to hold the machine steady otherwise the whole thing would move! The Silvia was twice the price of this particular Gaggia but what a difference!

I don't think you'd regret the decision - I did plenty of research on this.

I would buy new, as some of the second hand ones seem to reach crazy prices! I saw a 10 year old one going for around £300.

My only issue was trying find a supplier who I decided I could trust. In the end, I bought it from Italy and they supplied with a euro plug adapter. Bit risky as I'm unsure what happens with the warranty but I heard these machines are reliable.

I think if you wanted to buy a posher/more upmarket machine then you'd need to spend at least double or triple your budget : ( I couldn't justify such a purchase!

Hope that helps.


----------



## aphelion

2ShotCoffee said:


> I think if you wanted to buy a posher/more upmarket machine then you'd need to spend at least double or triple your budget : ( I couldn't justify such a purchase!
> 
> Hope that helps.


Not sure I agree there - cherub can be had for £650 new

No denying the Silvia is a great machine though


----------



## mike 100

Fairfax Coffee are doing the Silvia at £445 inc VAT, good company, always helpful, and service/repair most machines


----------



## shrink

i think traditionally the only way up from a silvia was more classic HX units like the Izzo vivi and Rocket Cellini classic. These all around the £1000-1100 mark, so you did have to spend quite a bit more.

The Cherub is just an oddity. It offers what i consider to be staggering value for money and has functionality that even the rocket doesnt have. How they manage to make them for the money I have no idea. I suspect in a short while, that cherub prices will start to sneak up once they become established as a domestic seller. So i'm glad to be buying mine now!


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> i think traditionally the only way up from a silvia was more classic HX units like the Izzo vivi and Rocket Cellini classic. These all around the £1000-1100 mark, so you did have to spend quite a bit more.
> 
> The Cherub is just an oddity. It offers what i consider to be staggering value for money and has functionality that even the rocket doesnt have. How they manage to make them for the money I have no idea. I suspect in a short while, that cherub prices will start to sneak up once they become established as a domestic seller. So i'm glad to be buying mine now!


Agreed, I still think the Silvia is probably the best machine under £500

But the Cherub is such good value at £650, I would save a bit more (its a machine for life).


----------



## radish

The Expobar Pulser is a good machine as well (HX, E61 style group, etc) - I would consider it a step up from the Silvia.


----------



## richardblack5

My espresso are doing a silvia for £369, does anyone have any experience of dealing with them? Thanks for all the help !


----------



## shrink

yeah the general consensus is to avoid myespresso.

the guy doesnt have a clue, and lots of horror stories about lack of support and comeback when things go south.

buy from recommended or reputable dealer.

don't hasbean still sell silvias?


----------



## aphelion

shrink said:


> don't hasbean still sell silvias?


apparently not


----------



## aphelion

richardblack5 said:


> My espresso are doing a silvia for £369, does anyone have any experience of dealing with them? Thanks for all the help !


Yep, avoid apparently


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Richard, I have a virtually brand new Silvia which I will be selling at the end of the month. Bought it at the end of November 2012 so it's got the remainder of a 2 yr warranty. It is unmarked and comes boxed with manuals etc. if you are interested, send me a PM.

My reason for selling? I've bitten the bullet and ordered a Londinium I. Moved up to a Silvia from Gaggia Classics. The Silvia is a noticeable step up, in my opinion, from the Gaggia and produces ace espresso once you've tuned your grind etc.


----------



## RASD4651

I've got a V3 and a Rocky Grinder. I am very pleased with mine. Milk Wand superb and the shot of coffee is excellent too. Also not too big for the kitchen which is a bonus and together they look great.


----------



## glevum

richardblack5 said:


> My espresso are doing a silvia for £369, does anyone have any experience of dealing with them? Thanks for all the help !


I Bought a Silvia from them in 2009, i thought he was really helpful. Even threw in a Froth jug, 12 cups and saucers and a motta tamper. Never once had a problem with the Silva, absolute workhorse of a machine. Bargain £369 with 2 year warranty as well i think. Get a bottom Rancilio portafilter from them as well, its well made.


----------



## glevum

(though i have not bought from there since)


----------



## ChrisO

Hi

Well I've finally taken the plunge and bought a Silvia. The initial plan was to get a Gaggia Classic however after reading loads of posts decided to jump in at the deep end with the Rancilio !!

Unfortunately I missed the one on eBay for £200 (!!) although got a nearly new V3 for a reasonable price. Now need a grinder ....

Funds are a bit tight so any thoughts regarding a cost effective grinder would be welcome. Something I can use initially and then consider upgrading when funds permit perhaps.

Many thanks in advance.

p.s. apologies if this isn't in the right place, I'm just getting to know my way around.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi Chris , I have posted on the grinder forum the same question , so have a look at the replies in there . Just waiting for my silvia to come.


----------



## truecksuk

ChrisO said:


> Hi
> 
> Well I've finally taken the plunge and bought a Silvia. The initial plan was to get a Gaggia Classic however after reading loads of posts decided to jump in at the deep end with the Rancilio !!
> 
> Unfortunately I missed the one on eBay for £200 (!!) although got a nearly new V3 for a reasonable price. Now need a grinder ....
> 
> Funds are a bit tight so any thoughts regarding a cost effective grinder would be welcome. Something I can use initially and then consider upgrading when funds permit perhaps.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> p.s. apologies if this isn't in the right place, I'm just getting to know my way around.


Hello Mate,

I'll be selling my year old MC2 at 80 quid if you're interested. Its a good first grinder that hopefully falls within your price range.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mike 100

Hi Chris, you will enjoy the Silvia, had mine a while now, very good machine, I see you are in East Sussex, me too where abouts if I may ask?

Mike


----------

